# Post pollen gathering pics here



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## Legion© (Sep 7, 2007)

Yellow pollen









Red Pollen


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

*Heres 2*


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Can you see the white pollen on her legs???


----------



## BeeAnonymous (Aug 27, 2007)

*Red Pollen*

Collecting Red Pollen from a Firebush plant.


----------

